# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  В пресдтоящий вторник Microsoft выпустит исправления для Windows и Office

## rdog

Microsoft (09.07.2010) сообщила, что в предстоящий вторник будет выпущен очередной ежемесячный набор исправлений продуктов корпорации. Всего в июле Microsoft выпускает четыре бюллетеня по безопасности, охватывающие пять различных уязвимостей, в том числе и уязвимость, обнаруженную инженером компании Google в компоненте Windows Help Center.

Из двух бюллетеней, выпущенных для операционной системы Windows, один промаркирован как критически опасный для Windows XP и Windows Server 2003 и один как средней опасности для 64-битной версии Windows 7.

Для программного обеспечения Microsoft Office, один бюллетень выпущен для СУБД Access и промаркирован как критический для Access 2003 и 2007. Еще один будет выпущен для Outlook 2002, 2003 и 2007.

Выход исправлений ожидается в предстоящий вторник в 20:00 мск.

www.cybersecurity.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DISEPEAR

А я вот всё никак не могу обновить Винду. До этого всё было отлично, обновлялось. 
А потом вдруг резко начались глюки, припопытках обновлений, загрузка процессора 100% и никаким путём не обновляется, не автоматически, не в ручную, никак! ВИнда лицензионая, XP SP-3.
   Из защиты NOD32 4.2.40.10. и Outpost Firewall Pro - 7. Я уже и отключал полностью файерволл, и удалял файерволл и антивирус.. нивкакую! 
  ПРобывал и через IE - как только не пробывал - ни в какую! В чём может быть проблема? Как решить?

----------


## Юльча

*DISEPEAR*, а загляните в файл %windir%\WindowsUpdate.log нет ли ошибок

----------


## DISEPEAR

Теперь постоянно вот такая ошибка.
*  [Код ошибки: 0x80072F8F] 
  Дата и время на компьютере не синхронизированы с сертификатом обновления. Чтобы это исправить:
1. В панели управления откройте элемент "Дата и время".
2. Проверьте правильность даты и времени.* 

  И при этом что интересно, это то что папка C:/Programm and Files / Windows Update - пуста.

----------


## pig

То есть, вам посоветовали проверить системную дату, а вы смотрите в Program Files, куда вас не посылали...

----------


## DISEPEAR

> То есть, вам посоветовали проверить системную дату, а вы смотрите в Program Files, куда вас не посылали...


  Системная дата у меня в порядке. Синхронизируется успешно. А ошибка всё равно присутствует. И вот как это понимать?

----------


## Kuzz

> [Код ошибки: 0x80072F8F]
> Дата и время на компьютере не синхронизированы с сертификатом обновления. Чтобы это исправить:
> 1. В панели управления откройте элемент "Дата и время".
> 2. Проверьте правильность даты и времени.


Случайно не через прокси работаете (с проверкой https:// , т.е. с подменой сертификата) - ошибка один в один

----------


## DISEPEAR

Да нет. Не через прокси.

----------


## Kuzz

> Системная дата у меня в порядке. Синхронизируется успешно.


И тайм-зона верно выставлена?

----------


## mrak74

> И тайм-зона верно выставлена?


Простите, что вмешиваюсь, но есть реальный случай сервер в ближайшем Подмосковье и тайм зона там не та и время чужой страны (людям это не мешает) при этом он прекрасно обновляется

----------


## Kuzz

*mrak74*, и у них WSUS?
Не раз встречал и обратное. (Особенно тайм-зона.. Ее не сразу догадываешься посмотреть)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Простите, что вмешиваюсь,


Все нормально. Это не "вмешательство". Скорее, коллективное выяснение причин проблем)

----------


## DISEPEAR

> И тайм-зона верно выставлена?


  Конечно, Московское время.. всё как полагается.

----------


## mrak74

> mrak74, и у них WSUS?


Нет у них роутер на три квартиры раздает интернет, в одной из них сервер частный с другой зоной и временем, забыл добавить Windows Server 2003 x64 Eng, русского языка она и близко не видела.

----------


## DISEPEAR

Так как проблема решается? Никто не сталкивался что ли?

----------


## Kuzz

Так, а если это трои не дают обновиться?
Стоит в "Помогите" провериться

----------


## DISEPEAR

> Так, а если это трои не дают обновиться?
> Стоит в "Помогите" провериться


  Я не думаю.. Хорошо, попробую.

*Добавлено через 39 минут*

Спасибо Юльче, дала ссылку на совет по этой проблеме:
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/...9-0b49127351f4

  Но при попытке установить обновление на time zone - выползает ошибка:
*   Update cannot be installed as a newer or same timezone update has already on the system* 
   Что за чертовщина?

----------


## Kuzz

http://translate.google.com/#en|ru|U...20the%20system
;-)

Можно попробовать удалить все куки, файлы загруженных обновлений (которые в %WINDIR%\Software distribution) и заново попробовать обновиться

----------


## Юльча

аха, тоже хотела предложить как вариант.. 

проверенный батничек чистящий wsus кеш и удаляющий проблемный ключик реестра
вдруг поможет  :Smiley: 



```
@echo off
net stop wuauserv
move %systemroot%\SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.bak 
move %systemroot%\WindowsUpdate.log windowsupdate.log.bak 
REG DELETE "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\TrustedPublisher\Safer" /va /f
net start wuauserv
wuauclt /a /detectnow
```

сохранить под произвольным именем с расширением bat и запустить


и желательно выложить свежий WindowsUpdate.log

----------


## DISEPEAR

Создал bat file запустил... В командной строке вылезла ошибка:
*Системе не удалось найти указанный раздел или параметр реестра.
 Системная ошибка 1058*

----------


## DISEPEAR

Свежий лог.Вложение 262454

----------


## Юльча

> Системе не удалось найти указанный раздел или параметр реестра.


это нормально ) его там обычно и нет, поэтому и удалять нечего.. 
у меня было всего лишь слабое предположение о его существовании  :Smiley: 

а остальное говорит о том что способ не помог



> Можно попробовать удалить все куки, файлы загруженных обновлений (которые в %WINDIR%\Software distribution) и заново попробовать обновиться


и лог все так же пестрит ошибкой 0x80072F8F
и любопытными варнингами типа
WARNING: Failed to read the service id for re-registration 0x80070002
WARNING: Failed to load reporting information from Win32_ComputerSystem with hr = 800706ba.
WARNING: Failed to load reporting information from Win32_BiosProperties with hr = 800706ba.
WARNING: WU client fails to call back to search call {45C35610-4E4E-46B3-B841-5338A2C2A324} with error 0x8024000c
 WARNING: Online service registration/service ID resolution failed, hr=0x8024A005

сравниваю с прошлым логом - пока ничего не изменилось

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DISEPEAR

Ничего пока не помогло.

----------


## DISEPEAR

Оказывается вся проблема была в Eset NOD32.  :Cheesy: 
  В пункте расширенных настроек *ЗАЩИТА ДОСТУПА В* *ИНТЕРНЕТ / ФИЛЬТРАЦИЯ ПРОТОКОЛОВ / SSL* 
Стояло *ВСЕГДА СКАНИРОВАТЬ ПРОТОКОЛЫ SSL* 
В настройках поставил *НЕ СКАНИРОВАТЬ ПРОТОКОЛ SSL*
  И проблема с синхронизацией времени решена. Обновление запущенно отлично. :Smiley: 
Вложение 273955

----------

